# GE Fanuc Series 90-30



## IngoWom (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine GE Fanuc Series 90-30 wo ich mir den Status ansehen muss.
Ich habe aber weder eine Software noch ein Schnittstellenkabel.

Was für eine Software benötige ich? Muss hierfür ein spezielles Schnittstellenkabel verwendet werden?

Wer kann sagen wo ich die Software bekomme, oder hat vielleicht jemand
diese Software zu verkaufen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Dezember 2009)

Moin,

lass mich das für dich googeln *ROFL*

gliech der zweite Link


Frohes Fest


----------



## IngoWom (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Nordischerjung,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Kannst du mir nich mehr über diese Fanuc Steuerung sagen? Ich weiss noch nicht mal was für eine Software ich benötige.


----------



## janusz (3 Januar 2010)

*GE Fanuc 90-30*

Hallo Ingo,

ja, du brauchst bestimmte Software um das Projekt zu öffnen und Online anzusehen. Je nachdem, wie alt deine CPU ist kommt hier in Frage:
1. Logicmaster 90 (alt, laufähing unter DOS, bzw. DOS-Box in Windows)
2. Proficy Machine Edition - Nachfolger für Windows Systeme

Beide Software - Pakete sind richtig teuer und ich persönlich glaube nicht, daß es sich für "anzuschauen" das Kaufen lohnt.
Brauchst Du es beruflich oder privat ?
Das Kabel - ja, du brauchst auch ein spezielles Kabel. Das kann ich Dir ev. verkaufen.
Ich habe früher viel mit GE Fanuc gearbeitet und kenne beide Softwarepakete gut.
Schicke mir eine Nachricht wenn Du mehr wissen willst.
Grüße
Janusz

PS. ich bin ein Freiberufler seit 20 Jahren und aus Bayern


----------



## LeBeauChatH (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo Janusz,

interessant, dass Du früher GE Fanuc programmiert hast. 
Du schreibst, dass Du freiberuflich tätig bist, es würde mich 
interessieren, was Du sonst so machst?

Mit GE Fanuc habe ich seit 1992 zu tun und es ist immer noch
ein sehr interessantes System auch die neue Generation RX3i.

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung sehr freuen


Gruß LeBeauChatH


----------



## janusz (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo LeBeau 
Du hast PN
Janusz


----------



## Conny (23 Januar 2010)

*GE - Fanuc*

Hallo 
ich habe noch ein Laptop mit dem GE Fanuc Series 90-30 Programm ( läuft unter Dos ) mit dem passenden Anschusskabel.
Kann es jemand gebrauchen ?
Gruss Conny


----------



## IngoWom (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

was soll es den kosten?


----------



## Conny (25 Januar 2010)

*GE Fanuc*



IngoWom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll es den kosten?



Hallo Ingo ( das Mail nicht angekommen ? )

Du solltest mal mehr Angaben machen z.B. CPU 331 oder 341 ( wurde im Forum auch schon gefragt ) 
Logicmaster 90/70 /30 
Wegen dem Preis ! Was ist dein Angebot ?
Gruss Conny


----------



## LeBeauChatH (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Janusz,

was meinst Du mit PN?

Gruß LeBeauChath


----------



## janusz (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo 
PN = private Nachricht.
Hast du es schon gelesen..
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## LeBeauChatH (27 Januar 2010)

Hi Janusz,

wenn Du die PN vom 08.01.2010 meinst,
dann ja, diese habe ich gelesen.

Irgendwie komme ich hier mit der Navigation
noch nicht so gut zu recht, aber es wird schon.

Melde dich doch unter LeBeauChatH@aol.com danke.

Gruß 

LeBeauChatH


----------



## D-DNRN (18 November 2010)

Braucht noch jemand Support für GE-Fanuc Serie 90-30 SPS (evtl. auch 90-70) ?

Ich hab eigentlich alles was man braucht dafür hier:
- Kabel
- Software
- sämtliche Handbücher
- Ersatzteile  (nicht sehr viele, hab aber auch noch Kanäle dafür)
  evtl. auch noch gebrauchte Teile für den Notfall z.B.
CPU 331 oder CMM 311 Coprozessor 
Digitale IO  IC693 MDL 740 o.  MDL 645
Analoge IO  IC693 ALG 222  / ALG 223 / ALG 442
PT100 / RTD Module von Horner Electric HE693 RTD 601

und!
- habe jede Menge Erfahrung damit  
Seit 1994 viele große Projekte 90-30 mit Kopplung untereinander oder mit  verschiedenen Visualisierungen.
 Habe sogar selbst Visualisierungen mit VisualBasic geschrieben (geht mit Windows bis Heute! XP & W7),  die in die 90-30 greifen, auch da könnte ich euch helfen wenn Ihr mal eine steuern wollt.

Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein aber wenn jemand Probleme mit so einer alten Kiste hat, meldet euch bei mir! 

Schickt mir einfach eine PN!


----------



## W.koch (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo dD,

für die durchführung einiger Änderungen an einer Verpackungmaschine suche ich nach einenm Programierer 
für eine GE-Fanuc Serie 90-30 SPS Steuerung,hörte sich so an als ob du Ahnung hast davon, bei interresse einfach melden 01717419624

Grüße WK


----------



## spstiger (6 Juni 2012)

ich glaube diese beiden Programmierer haben soweit ich weiß Erfahrung mit 90-30:

www.fieron.de 

http://www.hotfrog.de/Firmen/Marschall-Informatik


----------

